# Help!Where should 41 yr Brit using own eggs go for IVF-Europe or USA????



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi,

I'm 41 with 2 failed IVF cycles behind me and looking at where to go for the next cycle using my own eggs.

I've responded to stims well but embryo quality has ranged from good to poor so need a good protocol for best chance.

I am waiting for immune test results so may need tx for immune issues.

We have looked at going to the USA for tx as they seem very good at treating older women and immune probs.
Is there somewhere equally good in Europe that has lots of experience in treating older women/possible immune issues?

We have an appt for an initail consultation with the ARGC but not until end Sept!
Time is not on our side so we want to do the next cycle as soon as possible.

This decision is driving me nuts and I would appreciate any thoughts/advice!

Thanks
Chris


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Chris, I know that a few of the women on the abroadies general thread have used Ceram (own eggs).  You can always email [email protected] to ask for further informatin regarding this.

I think that some of the abroadies have also used Greece (gigglygirl - sorry if wrong here).

I'm sure you will get some feedback.  If you feel some general chitchat and IVF madness come and join us on the general abroadies chat ....

There is also a clinic abroad review thread - not too many clinics but you could look at that and see what overseas clinics are listed and the reviews .....

Hope this helps!


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Dear Chris-  I do not have immune issues but have been on this board as well as three others you may want to look at ( IVFconnections, conceivingabroad  on the yahoo groups as well as RussiaIVF on yahoo groups).

Plenty of us your age or more ( me-45)

I know there are people dealing with immune issues in Greece- Chania  as well as Ukraine- ISIDA and Russia -ALta Vita  and very likely in Spain.  Lots of people on FF going to SPain so with a search you are sure to find plenty of info.
Why waste time and money waiting for Sept for an appt??  I remember when I used to think that was normal- HA!  
I leave in a week to Chania Crete- let me know if I can give you any more help aftre you have had a look on the treatment abroad threads.
good luck
Bonnie


----------



## carok (May 24, 2005)

Chris,

The best clinic in Europe for 'older' women and those with immune issues is supposedly ARGC in London  However,  if you want to maximise your chances and have the funds and time, then the top tier clinics in the US would be your best bet.  I believe Cornell in NYC is one of the best.

Good luck


----------

